# Help me build a LED system for my planted tank



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 110gal tall tank that is 48Lx27Tx18deep
The tank is a heavily planted community I am using 2 65w bulbs which is low so I just built it up for 4 bulbs when my ballast went out so my goal is the equivalent of 260w 

the best option to buy out right is: 
$455 Marineland Reef Capable LED Lighting Systems were specifically designed and optimized for use in reef aquariums. These stylish, low-profile fixtures are powered by energy-efficient 1 watt LEDs that boast a 50,000 hour lifetime, while never requiring bulb replacements. A specially designed polycarbonate lens maximizes light penetration within your aquarium, while enhancing the "shimmer" effect that mimics natural sunlight. Each fixture features both daytime (white & blue LEDs) and Lunar (blue LEDs only) lighting modes.

Daylight Lamps - 10,000K 1 watt LEDs provide the correct spectral output for reef aquariums.

Lunar Lamps - 460nm 1 watt LEDs provide Actinic light which replicates deep water light for proper coral growth (also replicates lunar light).

Each Marineland Reef Capable LED Light Fixture includes the following additional features:

* Single Power Source - Low voltage power supply increases safety and peace of mind. Less cords, less clutter!
* Flexible Mounting System - Stylish mounting legs are easily adjusted to fit tanks of different sizes
* Integrated Heat Sink - Innovative aluminum housing pulls excess heat away from the LEDs and your aquarium!
* Three Mode ON/OFF Switch - Allows you to provide a variety of lighting profiles: daytime, lunar, and off positions


The 48" to 60" Reef Capable LED Lighting System includes 46 10,000K 1 watt LEDs, 8 460nm Actinic 1 watt LEDs, and produces a whopping 3340 lumens of light output.




this looks great to me (right size) but I am lost on what I really need for power from a LED and the $455 price tag is out of my league 
I would like to build my own set up I would like to get the lunar lights feature 
and I would like to do it for about have of the cost of the one listed 

I have my wood hood that I built the current lights into which gives me about 6" of space above tank 

Thank you for any input


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Having never used an LED fixture and being far from a lighting expert, here's my contribution to the thread, for what it is worth:

Don't be concerned with the Wattage so much as the Lumens of the LEDs. The Lumen rating on an LED is the true measure of its power, and in conjunction with the correct wavelengths of light (600 nm for red, 400 for blue, with a full-spectrum or four thrown in), can yield PAR values (photosynthetic active radiation), which are what you want for an aquatic plant. 30-80 PAR is ideal for plants, and the closer to 80 you get the better.

Also keep in mind that an LED's Lumen rating means nothing without a reflector and a lens to focus the light power into the tank.

In general, 1-6 Watt LED's are ideal, however they are costly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LED is not out there to the point that you'll get much, if any, cheaper. Not getting what you want anyway. 

The tank dimensions themselves create some lighting issues on its own. If I get the measurements right, there is a lot of distance front to back on this tank. Makes a it lighting challenge for someone who wants to keep plants and spread the light with uniformity across the bottom of the tank. 

I had the same problem with my 125, but it is 6ft long so it is not as far front to back. To get as even as possible I had 2 pairs of lights mounted in each end of a 8 light fixture.

I think you just need to find a source for the LEDs that can be converted into a DIY light and get to where you need to get. You may try going to some of the planted tank forums and read around on there. There is LED discussion going on every day. I could recommend a better company than marineland that can also do custom work in the LED department, but not sure if the prices would be even close. Custom work is usually more expensive. They did my custom lights.


----------



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> The tank dimensions themselves create some lighting issues on its own. If I get the measurements right, there is a lot of distance front to back on this tank. Makes a it lighting challenge for someone who wants to keep plants and spread the light with uniformity across the bottom of the tank.


it is 18 inches in depth front to back the biggest problem I have had is getting light all the way down 30" tall plants grow like wild fire and short low level grasses struggle at best


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

3x100cart said:


> it is 18 inches in depth front to back the biggest problem I have had is getting light all the way down 30" tall plants grow like wild fire and short low level grasses struggle at best


Yep, same as my 125. Light penetration is always the main problem in selecting the light you want and where all PAR measurements should be done to measure light effectiveness in a given tank. The other problem though is the area front to back on your tank. You can't put a single strip light on top and expect the lighting to be even from the front of the tank to the back. It will be in higher concentration directly under the light and fade as you move away from it. It forces you to put multiple rows to ensure that the lighting is equal front to back. It compounds your other problem.

When I re-do my 75 in the future, I'd going to buy a 8-light fixture and only have three lights mounted inside, spread evenly inside the fixture. The fixtures are 12" in width.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

You might want to check out LEDWholeSalers.com. They have aquarium panels that you might be able to use. Also, you might want to check out Nurseplaty's DIY Hood. I did this something similar to this for my 29G bowfront, 20G long, and 5.5G nano. Saved me a ton. Just be sure to get the higher wattage CFLS with the desired light temps you need.


----------

